
The Design and Analysis of “Quantum Cloud” - MichaelAO
http://www.lusas.com/case/civil/gormley.html
======
MichaelAO
"One afternoon Basil Hiley and I were talking about pre-space when the
sculptor, Antony Gormley, joined us. Gormley was very interested in space as
much of his work dealt with the inner space of the body. For a time he
listened to us and then asked when we meant by algebra. We told him that the
famous mathematician, David Hilbert, called it a “relation of relationships.”
Gormley liked this.

Back in his studio Gormley began work on a piece he was going to call Quantum
Cloud. It consisted of a large number of straight metal rods, welded together.
At first sight the sculpture looks like a jumble but, viewed from a certain
angle, it has the appearance of a human figure."

[http://thebohmdocumentary.org/bohr-bohm-and-
language/](http://thebohmdocumentary.org/bohr-bohm-and-language/)

